
Trump’s Border Security May Search Your Social Media by ‘Tone’ - secfirstmd
https://www.thenation.com/article/trumps-border-security-may-search-your-social-media-by-tone/
======
ruytlm
I'm envisioning a comedy sketch, that will sadly likely become truth:

"The algorithm said we can't let you in because it thinks you're a threat."

"Can you tell me what it considered threatening, or how it makes its
assessments?"

"Can't tell you how the algorithm works - that would be revealing national
security secrets."

"Well can I be re-evaluated?"

"Yep. One moment. Okay, you fail again."

"What? Why?"

"It says here you tried to pry into the inner workings of vital national
security technology, by asking how the algorithm works. That's an automatic
disqualification from entry. Enjoy your flight home, and thank you for not
entering the United States."

------
deegles
Immigrant here. I dramatically reduced my social media usage after the
election. Seems like it was the right call.

~~~
secfirstmd
To give into fear and self censor?

~~~
deegles
Yes. My rights are on loan, so to speak, unlike those of a US citizen (which I
am assuming you are).

~~~
secfirstmd
Nope. Irish.

------
vastinfest
As always, I'm curious what happens if you don't have any social media
accounts to turn over?

